# Where to get a price for old vinyl records.



## Tired Paul (28 Feb 2012)

Apologies if this is in the wrong thread.

I have a number of old vinal records all in mint condition but the one I'm most intrested in is a 1967 version of Sargent Peppers Lonely Hearts Club band by the Beetles.
Front cover and sleeve are in very good condition and the record is mint. Have searched google but can't seem to find anything. looking to get info for possibly selling it at some stage.
Any suggestions where I could look??????????????


----------



## huskerdu (28 Feb 2012)

£140stg on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Beatles-Viny...20962198492?pt=UK_Records&hash=item33725f93dc


----------



## Tired Paul (28 Feb 2012)

Cheers for that huskerdu. Looks good.


----------



## SlugBreath (28 Feb 2012)

All my Beatles Parlaphone records were nicked from me many years ago.


----------



## Hillsalt (28 Feb 2012)

Buy a copy of UK magazine Record Collector. I occasionally pick up a copy in O'Brien's in Galway. It is the bible for valuing records.

http://www.recordcollectormag.com/


----------



## Tired Paul (29 Feb 2012)

Thanks for that Hillsalt. Def worth looking into.
Have uncovered a few more vinals at home and will begin searching this week for prices.

Thanks again to all.


----------



## Oscaresque (1 Mar 2012)

Try www.popsike.com


----------



## huskerdu (4 Mar 2012)

Tired Paul said:


> Thanks for that Hillsalt. Def worth looking into.
> Have uncovered a few more vinals at home and will begin searching this week for prices.
> 
> Thanks again to all.




I see that you have spelt vinyl incorrectly twice. I am not being pedantic for the sake of it, your internet searched for prices might not be working if you are spelling it wrong.


----------



## Homer (11 Mar 2012)

We have just had the attic insulated and we cleared a lot of stuff out of the attic beforehand.  This includes a number of vinyl albums and singles.  They look to be in OK condition, but not pristine and they have been in the attic for quite a number of years.  I don't have a working record player that I can use to test how well they are playing.

I don't want to get into the hassle of trying to sell them on ebay, but I would be interested in selling them as a job lot if I could find a second hand shop in Dublin that would be interested in buying them and that would offer a reasonable price for them.

There seem to be a number of second hand vinyl shops in Dublin and I presume most of these shops will buy as well as sell.  But I don't want to have to traipse around a load of shops getting alternative quotes and would therefore be grateful for feedback on whether there are any shops with a reputation for paying fair prices and contact details thereof.


----------



## hazelgreen (11 Mar 2012)

Same problem here... large amount of LP's.  The best idea I came up with was a charity shop.  One that specialises in same is Oxfam branch located in Parliament Street but it is not practical to deliver same there (one way system, busway, no parking).  I offered them by phone but no joy in anyone to come and take them


----------



## Homer (11 Mar 2012)

Yes, I also considered the charity shop option.  to be honest, I've never considered them as an asset.  On the other hand, I'm not sure I would be happy with them going to a charity shop and then being snapped up for half nothing by bargain hunters.

Regards
Homer


----------



## serotoninsid (11 Mar 2012)

adverts.ie ?


----------



## Niallman (12 Mar 2012)

Look them up on eBay and that'll tell you very quickly what ones are of any value.


----------

